# My Boxie



## tortoiseguru44 (Jun 16, 2008)

Some pics


----------



## tortoiseguru44 (Jun 16, 2008)

CAn u sex


----------



## tortoiseman333 (Jun 16, 2008)

tortoiseguru44 said:


> CAn u sex



i think you can im not sure


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2008)

We would need to see the back legs or the tail, but my "gut" tells me female. Of course, having committed myself, Danny will jump right in and tell you its a male! LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 17, 2008)

I won't do that yet Yvonne  It is though either an Eastern box turtle, Terrapene carolina carolina or an Eastern/Three-toed cross (which happens quite a bit in the wild).
It's probably a bit young to be positive on sex, but pictures of the tail, back feet/legs and head (like Yvonne said) would help. 

Danny


----------



## tortoiseguru44 (Jun 17, 2008)

ok i will


----------

